# SUH - Southern Hemisphere Mining



## System (19 July 2010)

Southern Hemisphere Mining Limited (SUH) was originally a TSX Venture Exchange listed company which was purchased by SUH. The company now has a number of exploration and development projects focused on manganese and porphyry-style copper and gold within Chile.

http://www.shmining.com.au


----------

